# I need an easy Indian recipe



## georgevan (Dec 28, 2021)

I love Indian food (east Indian).  But find foreign recipes difficult.  I don't know how many times I have tried to make Mexican enchiladas and have failed.  If anyone knows of a an Indian recipe that isn't too difficult I would appreciate it if you would post it.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2021)

I think the easiest way to get started on cooking Indian food is to buy a good quality curry paste, like Patak's, and use their instructions.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 28, 2021)

OK - I´ve been giving (authentic) Indian food courses for over 10 years.
Here´s an easy way to make a Chicken Tikka Masala - it´s all 1-2-3.
You will need ( for 2-4 people)
Chicken breasts ( or thighs, if you prefer)
Greek yoghurt
Salt & pepper
Fresh ginger, garlic
Chile (cayenne) powder
Butter, ghee or vegetable oil
Turmeric powder
Coriander powder
Cumin powder
1 large onion
1 tin crushed tomatoes
coriander (cilantro) leaves - optional.

Take the chicken and prick with a fork. Add minced garlic and ginger, 1 tsp cumin powder, 1/2 tsp cayenne and a couple tbps yoghurt.Salt and pepper. Let the chicken marinate for at least an hour, and up to 4 hours.
Meanwhile, dice the onion and fry gently in the fat of choice.When the onion is soft, add minced garlic and ginger, and stir for 2 minutes. 1) onion 2) garlic 3) ginger. Add a 1/2 tsp cayenne.
Now add 1tsp turmeric powder, 2 tsps cumin and 3 tsps coriander powder; stir quickly for 30 seconds and add the tomatoes, plus a bit of extra water.Cook until the sauce is thickened.
Fry or grill the chicken until barely done, then add to the tomato sauce. Stir in more yoghurt, adjust the seasoning and cook through till done.

If that´s too complicated, simply fry the onion, add the chicken, then proceed with the rest of the steps. You can avoid marinating if you like.


----------



## summer57 (Dec 28, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I think the easiest way to get started on cooking Indian food is to buy a good quality curry paste, like Patak's, and use their instructions.


 I agee, Patak's make very good curry pastes. Personally, I make Indian dishes from scratch & have a drawer full of whole spices that I weight, toast & grind but really, Patak's makes a darned good Indian curry.


Here's an example of their Chicken Tikka:


2 tbsp oil
1 medium onion, chopped
2 chicken breasts, boneless and skinless, diced
1 jar Patak’s® Tikka Masala Cooking Sauce
1 ¾ cup tomatoes, diced
2 tbsp heavy cream (optional)  

INSTRUCTIONS


Heat the oil in a large saucepan on medium-low heat and fry the onion until translucent and golden.
Stir in the chicken and cook until seared.
Pour in the Patak’s® Tikka Masala Cooking Sauce and the tomatoes.
Bring to a boil, cover and simmer for 15 min, until the chicken is cooked through.
For extra thickness, stir in the heavy cream just before serving.
As  this is a saucy dish, you may want to serve it over rice with naan,  chapattis or pappadums. Break out your assortment of Patak’s® chutneys and pickles for added flavour!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 29, 2021)

summer57 said:


> Personally, I make Indian dishes from scratch & have a drawer full of whole spices that I weight, toast & grind



I was going to mention this.

There are a lot of relatively simple Indian dishes to make, just many require at least 1/2 dozen spices that are (nearly) specific to that kind of cuisine.  And many times its more than that.  So if you have many spices on hand thats great.  If you need to first stock up, it could get costly and roomy to store, so an already prepared Indan curry may be the easiest and simplest way to get started, then branch off from there ( if you wanted).  

Just a suggestion, not trying to talk you out of stocking up your cupboard.


----------



## georgevan (Dec 29, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> OK - I´ve been giving (authentic) Indian food courses for over 10 years.
> Here´s an easy way to make a Chicken Tikka Masala - it´s all 1-2-3.
> You will need ( for 2-4 people)
> Chicken breasts ( or thighs, if you prefer)
> ...



How much garlic and ginger should be added? Also, anyway to use Patak curry paste with your recipe?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 29, 2021)

Here´s another easy recipe which never fails:
*Potato & Tomatoes with Coconut*.
3-4 potatoes, peeled and cut into bite-sized chunks
3-4 large, ripe tomatoes, cut into 8 pieces
1/2 cup freshly grated coconut
3 cloves garlic, minced
2-3 whole dried red chile peppers
1 tsp cumin seeds
1/2 tsp turmeric powder
Oil for cooking
water 
salt
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp cumin powder

Heat the oil in a pan (with a tight fitting lid) and gently fry the garlic and red peppers, until they change colour. Now add the cumin seeds and sizzle for about 30 seconds. Add the turmeric and coconut and continue cooking for 2-3 minutes.
Now add the potato chunks and the tomatoes, salt and about 1/2 cup water. Bring to a boil then lower the heat to a minimum , put the lid on  and cook gently for about 25- 30 minutes. After 20 minutes, add the tsp of cumin powder. Taste from time to time until the potatoes are just cooked. Add a little more water from time to time if necessary, but the tomatoes will leach all their juice anyway. 
Now remove the lid, add the sugar and vinegar, stir for about 2 minutes and serve.


----------



## summer57 (Dec 29, 2021)

georgevan said:


> How much garlic and ginger should be added? Also, anyway to use Patak curry paste with your recipe?




 In my earlier post, I typed out how to make Chicken TIkka Masala, using Patak's Tikka Masala sauce. Even Indians use Patak's, it's very popular and reliable.


As Larry said, making Indian cuisine from scratch calls for many, sometimes very cuisine-specific, spices.  Once you get the hang of making it with Patak's, then you can branch out


Here is Patak's website with reicpes and all their products and recipes:
https://www.pataks.ca/categories/cooking-sauces


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 29, 2021)

With garlic and ginger, Georgevan, I´d suggest you do what many, many true Indian cooks do: make a paste.
Equal parts of garlic and ginger - 100 gms of each, for example. Peel them, cut them up a bit and blitz to a paste in the blender with just enough vinegar to bring them together. 
Put the paste in a pot in the fridge and add just a little bit more vinegar on top.
Use a tsp, or a Tbsp every time you make a curry. Eventually you´ll decide how much, or how little, you want to use.
I´m not going to disagree with Summer57 on Patak´s spice pastes, *but*, if you´ve got the most common 3 spices used in Indian cuisine (turmeric, cumin and coriander) plus some good Garam Masala, you can make some wonderful authentic dishes, way superior to your local Curry House.
Curry Houses, I might mention, were an invention ( all be it a brilliant one) of a Bangladeshi businessman who came to the UK in the 1950s and "invented" Indian Restaurants. He put together a core of about 10-15 recipes, using the same sauce base, with added spice, or onions, or peppers. The dishes were authentically "Indian" in the same way Taco Bell is authentic Mexican, Chop Suey is Chinese or a California Roll is real sushi. No, I´m not knocking it -I virtually lived on Curry house food when I was a student and for years after, and I still love the stuff - but authentic, it ain´t.


----------



## summer57 (Dec 29, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Curry Houses, I might mention, were an invention ( all be it a brilliant one) of a Bangladeshi businessman who came to the UK in the 1950s and "invented" Indian Restaurants. He put together a core of about 10-15 recipes, using the same sauce base, with added spice, or onions, or peppers. The dishes were authentically "Indian" in the same way Taco Bell is authentic Mexican, Chop Suey is Chinese or a California Roll is real sushi. No, I´m not knocking it -I virtually lived on Curry house food when I was a student and for years after, and I still love the stuff - but authentic, it ain´t.




  Not sure why you brought up Curry Houses, but - I live in a place with some 300,000 South East Asians, the third largest ethnic group. Thanks to the many Indians living here, we have many exceptional and truly authentic Indian restaurants here.  I don't recall anyone ever calling them Curry Houses lol


Again, there is nothing wrong with starting with a high-quailty prepared commerical sauce to get a feel for a cuisine, and figuring out the style you like.  Just as many Thai cooks use maesri or other canned curry paste, so do authentic Indian cooks use Patak or other sauce as a base. There are many flavours and styles from which to choose. It's a perfect place to begin a journey of Indian cuisine.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 29, 2021)

summer57 said:


> Not sure why you brought up Curry Houses, but - I live in a place with some 300,000 South East Asians, the third largest ethnic group. Thanks to the many Indians living here, we have many exceptional and truly authentic Indian restaurants here.  I don't recall anyone ever calling them Curry Houses lol
> .


Cultural differences.
I was brought up in the UK, so a Curry house was what we were used to in the 60s and 70s. The person who first explained to me how to cook "real" Indian food was Mrs Singh - had an Indian grocery about 500 yds from my flat in South East London.


----------



## georgevan (Dec 30, 2021)

summer57 said:


> I agee, Patak's make very good curry pastes. Personally, I make Indian dishes from scratch & have a drawer full of whole spices that I weight, toast & grind but really, Patak's makes a darned good Indian curry.
> 
> 
> Here's an example of their Chicken Tikka:
> ...



Thanks for posting this recipe I am definitely going to try it.


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 30, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I think the easiest way to get started on cooking Indian food is to buy a good quality curry paste, like Patak's, and use their instructions.



the easiest way is to meet an Indian and ask him


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2021)

kenny1999 said:


> the easiest way is to meet an Indian and ask him



This is not a foolproof method. My former Indian neighbor had no idea how much (using standard measurements) of each ingredient she put into the recipe.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 30, 2021)

kenny1999 said:


> the easiest way is to meet an Indian and ask him



hmmm... so all Indians cook?. 

Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 30, 2021)

Whatever you decide to make, you'll likely need some rice to go with it.  Here's my go to Indian rice...

A couple of green onions, sliced
2 Tablespoons butter
1-1/3 cups Basmati rice
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon Garam Masala
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
1 small clove garlic, minced
2-2/3 cups water

Choose a medium size pot.  Start by cooking the green onion in the butter, till onion is tender but not browned.  Stir in rice, salt, garam masala, ground red pepper and garlic.  Cook & stir over medium heat for about 1 minute.  

Add water, bring to boiling, reduce heat and cover.  Simmer for 15 minutes without lifting the lid.  Remove from heat.  Let stand covered for 10 minutes.


----------



## georgevan (Dec 30, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Whatever you decide to make, you'll likely need some rice to go with it.  Here's my go to Indian rice...
> 
> A couple of green onions, sliced
> 2 Tablespoons butter
> ...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 30, 2021)

kenny1999 said:


> the easiest way is to meet an Indian and ask him


Exactly. That´s why I ask my uncle Aga. and last time I cooked for him, he said I cooked better than his mum.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2022)

When I was younger ( like really long, maybe 13 or 14) one of my best friends was Indian ( his parents were first generation).  At this point in time, Indian restaurants were few and far between where I lived.  I remember walking into his house and smelling scents of foods, herbs, spices .. that I had never experienced before.  Boy, do I wish I could go back in time and have watched her in the kitchen ( and paid attention).  I remember they took us to a ball game, and she brought along sandwiches.  I figured it was PBJ or egg salad ( being naive).  To my pleasant surprise, Ir was an Indian String bean and potato sandwich ( on white bread).  I actually still make a variation of it today, especially when I have an overload of strignbeans from he garden during the summer.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 1, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> When I was younger ( like really long, maybe 13 or 14) one of my best friends was Indian ( his parents were first generation).  At this point in time, Indian restaurants were few and far between where I lived.  *I remember walking into his house and smelling scents of foods, herbs, spices .. that I had never experienced before*.  Boy, do I wish I could go back in time and have watched her in the kitchen ( and paid attention).  I remember they took us to a ball game, and she brought along sandwiches.  I figured it was PBJ or egg salad ( being naive).  To my pleasant surprise, Ir was an Indian String bean and potato sandwich ( on white bread).  I actually still make a variation of it today, especially when I have an overload of strignbeans from he garden during the summer.



I have a similar story, except I was probably about 20 and the *smells came from a house about 6 or 7 down from mine! *  That's when I learned to make Chicken Curry.  I still make that exact dish to this day.  I sometimes wonder how far the smells carry!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I think the easiest way to get started on cooking Indian food is to buy a good quality curry paste, like Patak's, and use their instructions.



Agreed!
We use several of their jarred simmer sauces. Vindaloo and Jalfrezi are two of our favourites. 

Just saute some chunks of chicken until half cooked through, then simmer in the sauce 'till done.
Serve with basmati rice and warm naan. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2022)

Another one that I've been making/cheating with is by using either Mr. Kooks tandoori powder, or Tiger Tiger brand tandoori paste.

Mix per instructions with yogurt and oil, then pour over skinless but bone-in chicken parts in a big ziplock bag,  and marinate overnight.

The next day, grill over indirect heat at about 375° for 40 minutes or so, then crank up the heat to high to finish with a bit of char on the edges.

Serve with thinly sliced onions, hot peppers (such as Thai Birds, and naan or roti.


----------



## blissful (Jan 1, 2022)

BuckyTOM so good to see you.
How are you?


I found this string bean and potato sandwich recipe. https://www.makemyrasoi.com/post/green-bean-and-potato-sandwich
It looks pretty good Larry!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm well, Bliss. Thanks. I hope you are as well.

It's good to see so many of the people I relied on for friendship mixed with great stories and  advice still here.

Getting back, I remember Auntie M (ol' AndyM) having a good tandoori marinade from scratch.

ANDY!!!


----------



## blissful (Jan 1, 2022)

Great to hear Bucky! We're better than ever here and looking towards a great year.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2022)

buckytom said:


> I'm well, Bliss. Thanks. I hope you are as well.
> 
> It's good to see so many of the people I relied on for friendship mixed with great stories and  advice still here.
> 
> ...



Hey, BT! Great to have you here.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2022)

buckytom said:


> We use several of their jarred simmer sauces. Vindaloo and Jalfrezi are two of our favourites.




I tried A Vegetable Jalfrezi a few months ago ( for the first time) from an Indian restaurant . I loved it.  I feel like I've been missing out all these years not knowing about it.  When we order in, I always order 1 extra dish, something we never tried or heard of before to expand my culinary knowledge ( and I love eating leftovers too  )


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 2, 2022)

Great to see you back, BT!  Hope we keep seeing you here!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2022)

Here's my recipe for tandoori chicken. Courtesy of my Indian neighbor lady.

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tandoori-chicken-108750.html#post1670613


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks, Andy. 

And hiya, Pepp. It's really good to see you guys again.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey Bucky, it's been a while, hope all is well.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Chuck! 
Same to you.


----------



## georgevan (Feb 5, 2022)

summer57 said:


> In my earlier post, I typed out how to make Chicken TIkka Masala, using Patak's Tikka Masala sauce. Even Indians use Patak's, it's very popular and reliable.
> 
> 
> As Larry said, making Indian cuisine from scratch calls for many, sometimes very cuisine-specific, spices.  Once you get the hang of making it with Patak's, then you can branch out
> ...



Those recipes are so simple I can hardly believe it.  I made Tikka Masala from scratch and it was a very long recipe.  I will definitely try Bataks.   Thanks for the post.


----------



## georgevan (Feb 7, 2022)

Does anyone make their own Naan bread or buy it?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2022)

I have made chapati. I prefer wholegrain breads. It was fun making it. It was a bit stressful using a towel and pushing down the edges to make it puff up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2022)

I've made a flatbread similar to naan. I have a cast iron griddle that covers two burners on the stovetop, so I could cook a few at a time.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 7, 2022)

I make naan sometimes, but more often I make the non-leavened flatbreads - roti, chapati, and paratha.  These terms are used rather loosely - paratha is often thought of as "fried", though it's usually just brushed with a small amount of oil or ghee, and sometimes the others are too!  I like the whole grain recipes, which sometimes have WW atta flour, which is durum flour.  There are also many whole grain flours, as well as legume flours, that they use for flatbreads.  And many of them are gluten free, and are easy to press in a tortilla press, but not pressing quite as thin.

Many of these flatbread recipes call for putting over a direct flame, to puff them up at the end, but not necessary, unless stuffing.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> I make naan sometimes, but more often I make the non-leavened flatbreads - roti, chapati, and paratha.  These terms are used rather loosely - paratha is often thought of as "fried", though it's usually just brushed with a small amount of oil or ghee, and sometimes the others are too!  I like the whole grain recipes, which sometimes have WW atta flour, which is durum flour.  There are also many whole grain flours, as well as legume flours, that they use for flatbreads.  And many of them are gluten free, and are easy to press in a tortilla press, but not pressing quite as thin.
> 
> Many of these flatbread recipes call for putting over a direct flame, to puff them up at the end, but not necessary, unless stuffing.


So, does that mean I could make chapati without making it puff up? They don't stay puffed anyways.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 7, 2022)

No, *tl*, you don't have to go out of the way to puff those - I actually have seen more recipes where they weren't puffed up.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> No, *tl*, you don't have to go out of the way to puff those - I actually have seen more recipes where they weren't puffed up.



Thanks. I may give them another go in that case.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 8, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> I make naan sometimes, but more often I make the non-leavened flatbreads - roti, chapati, and paratha.  These terms are used rather loosely - paratha is often thought of as "fried", though it's usually just brushed with a small amount of oil or ghee, and sometimes the others are too!  I like the whole grain recipes, which sometimes have WW atta flour, which is durum flour.  There are also many whole grain flours, as well as legume flours, that they use for flatbreads.  And many of them are gluten free, and are easy to press in a tortilla press, but not pressing quite as thin.
> Many of these flatbread recipes call for putting over a direct flame, to puff them up at the end, but not necessary, unless stuffing.


"Roti" is the hindi word for "bread", so technically, all Indian breads are "roti". Confusion, perhaps, enters when you think of a Caribbean roti, which is slightly different.
A chapati is put over a hot flame to puff it up, but then it flattens. However, the effect is to make it softer and a bit more flaky.
The paratha is, IMHO, a flaky bread - bit like the texture of a croissant - but I would cook it on a stove top/ cast iron pan. No flames.
Naan - unless you´ve got a tandoor, I think it´s difficult to get the burns/smokiness on the bread.
Pooris and bhatura will puff up, but they´re fried.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> Naan - unless you´ve got a tandoor, I think it´s difficult to get the burns/smokiness on the bread.


A cast iron griddle over flames gets pretty hot. I don't think it has to be an exact copy to be good and worth making.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 8, 2022)

Oh yes, the tandoor oven!  Probably what they are trying to approximate with much of the open flame cooking.  The high heat CI does work well, and I saw something on an Indian blog that calls for turning a large stock pot upside down over a flame, and using the outside of the pot like a tandoor!  I wasn't going to try that, as it would probably distort the stock pot, but if it was something that I ate every day, I might get a cheap one, and try it.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2022)

I was just watching a video on how to turn a couple of inexpensive terra cotta pots into a tandoor.

I was thinking of trying it back by my firepit this summer.

Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 9, 2022)

I remember reading that you have to be careful of using terra cotta pots and tiles for food. Unless it is food grade, It can contain toxins that could leach into the food.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 9, 2022)

I have a tagine and a clay cooker, both with raw clay.  

I also once had a pot for baking a loaf of bread.  This one had a whole in the bottom so would not have been good for any liquid.  Think my daughter accidently used it for a flower pot and put an end to its kitchen use. 

I've never read to be careful of clay for toxins, wouldn't hurt to check it out. I'd be more concerned with heat/cold/crack and kaput.  

Bucky, if it is not in a liquid form for use of the tandoor, I wouldn't worry about it using clay pots without a glaze. 

Would like to see the video, got a link?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 9, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> I have a tagine and a clay cooker, both with raw clay.
> 
> I also once had a pot for baking a loaf of bread.  This one had a whole in the bottom so would not have been good for any liquid.  Think my daughter accidently used it for a flower pot and put an end to its kitchen use.
> 
> ...



The tagine and clay cooker were designed for cooking. The problem can arise when people use terra cotta meant for landscaping.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 9, 2022)

taxy, I've tried researching and have only come up with concerns of unsafe glazes.  Unglazed terra cotta clay, once fired, might absorb things and therefore leach those things but have never heard of anything toxic in the clay itself.
Hi-fire clays such as stoneware and porcelain, properly fired, are waterproof and by its very nature not leach anything.

Can't find anything to do with anything actually leaching from low-fired terra clay itself.  Do you think you could find it again?  I'd love to read it.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2022)

dragn, the video was on some obscure streaming cooking channel on a TV at work. If I see the program again, I will make note of it.


----------



## georgevan (Feb 11, 2022)

I just tried the vindaloo recipe that called for a jar of Patak's vindaloo sauce.  It was very delicious.  It tasted like real Indian restaurant food.  Now I am wondering if Indian restaurants use the Patak sauces instead of making the sauces from scratch.  It would be simpler for them.  What do you think?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2022)

No, george, I doubt it very much. That's for gringos, like you and I.

I know a lot of people from India, Bangladesh, and Pakistan, and much like an Italian American person shudders about the thought of using a commercial jar of tomato sauce (when in discussion with other Italian Americans; maybe not privately), people from the sub-continent and surrounding countries are dedicated to their recipes. There's even a name for stained fingernails when cooking with turmeric. I forget what it was.

Although, I do remember when a Desi coworker of mine mentioned a story about when his elderly mother first came to America. She thought it was fantastic that Americans had sauces in a jar like her daughter in law makes...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 12, 2022)

georgevan said:


> I just tried the vindaloo recipe that called for a jar of Patak's vindaloo sauce.  It was very delicious.  It tasted like real Indian restaurant food.  Now I am wondering if Indian restaurants use the Patak sauces instead of making the sauces from scratch.  It would be simpler for them.  What do you think?



You´ve been reading too many conspiracy theories, George
I know for a fact that, in the past, "Indian" restaurants used a standard gravy for many dishes. Depending on the dish, they would add more onions, or peppers, or cream,or chile powder to make a jalfrezi, do-piaza, vindaloo, etc. 
Maybe some curry Houses still do the same, but Indian food has moved on from the situation 30 odd years ago.
As for using a Patak´s sauce - it would undoubtedly be more expensive. Each Indian dish requires a different combination of spices.
Imagine an Italian restaurant that only used Chef Boyardee sauces for their pastas; there would be an uprising!


----------



## georgevan (Feb 12, 2022)

So what you are saying is Patak's sauces don't taste as good as what Indians make.  Is that correct?  Then the only way to go is to make an Indian dish from scratch.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2022)

georgevan said:


> So what you are saying is Patak's sauces don't taste as good as what Indians make.  Is that correct?  Then the only way to go is to make an Indian dish from scratch.



If you like Indian food and want to eat it at home periodically, then go ahead and use the jarred sauces and premixed spice packets and have a great time.

On the other hand, if your objective is to learn how to make Indian food from scratch so good that people will think you're a professional chef from India, Don't use the prepared stuff.

I do a little bit of both. I haven't used the jarred sauces but I do use the spice mixes such as garam masala, etc.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2022)

Taste is objective and subjective. 

What I would say in this case is that Patak's jarred sauces are a very good alternative to an otherwise complicated process. However, making the sauce from scratch and not from a jar almost always creates a better product.

It's up to you to enjoy or suffer from the convenience.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 12, 2022)

My 2 cents: There's nothing like the smell of Indian food cooking!  I need to make some East Indian Curried Chicken soon!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 13, 2022)

georgevan said:


> So what you are saying is Patak's sauces don't taste as good as what Indians make.  Is that correct?  Then the only way to go is to make an Indian dish from scratch.


I´m not saying anything. However, if you want to cook _authentic_ Indian food, you will not find a recipe that says "_Add 1 jar of Patak´s Vindaloo Sauce_. Never!
Nor will you ever understand nor learn about the complexities, combinations, and flavour profiles of various spices which are frequently employed in Indian cuisine. Cooking authentic Indian food is not that complicated. It´s like any other national cuisine ; you just need to start with simple dishes, use authentic, fresh ingredients, and once you´re confident, carry on from there.


----------

